# Puppies and stairs



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Morning All !!! 

When is it ok to let Oscar do stairs.

He is 16 weeks now.

Also when can i up his exercise.

He currently has about half hour off lead round the park and 15 mins up to school and back.

Thanks

:thumbup:


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

rainy said:


> Morning All !!!
> 
> When is it ok to let Oscar do stairs.
> 
> ...


Like all our other dogs that we ever had in my entire life of living, we let our pups handle that part on their own. If they could climb up the stairs in our house they were allowed up. of course we don't let mika up too long right nonw because he's not fully house trained.

Oscar's a cocker spaniel right?


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Going up and down stairs puts extra strain on young growing joints so I don't allow mine up and down until around a year. If they have to, then it is onlead and controlled, but it is not something I would encourage until fully grown.

A good guide to exercise is approx 5 mins per month of age.


----------



## ladypurple (Aug 4, 2008)

my 6 month cross breed only has to use stairs 1 aday thats at night then down in morning.he has 3 short walks and 1 longer walk lunchtime we are getting him used to going out and coming back as he was a abused dog from a pound


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree with Dundee, though if you are out and about and come across steps I don't think it would be much of a problem occasionally


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

*Thanks guys.* 

Yes he is a cocker and has worked out how the stairs work but i was a bit worried about his knees.

There is no need for him to go upstairs at home so i have popped an old baby gate there for now.

There again if you had seen the gradient of the ditch he was going up and down on his walk yesterday i though i was going to have to go and get him (not a prospect i was very excited about) and out he came looking like a proper cocker spaniel. Bless.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

mika is now 14 weeks old and he goes upstairs when we are up there. he's fine with it.


----------



## geejay1221 (Mar 17, 2009)

i think he's fine when he's big enough..
oooh careful dear. the stairs might be a
reason for an untimely accident. :nono:
i have 2 pups.. good thing we don't have
a 2nd floor.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

My pups are not allowed to do the stairs. I carry them up for a bath and they walk down but they are not encouraged to go up on their own. This is because being whippets they tend to do them at 90 miles an hour and I don't want them all racing up and down the stairs. Archie in fact doesn't even know what stairs are he was born in a bungalow and one with wheel chair access at that so not even any steps.He struggled to get up the back step. The greyhounds don't like the stairs their legs are to long to be able to come down them easily.


----------

